# Road Ragin'- your opinions please, ladies...



## Micara (Jan 23, 2012)

Every day on the way to work, I see this truck that has huge stickers across the back windows that say "NO FAT CHICKS". Every time I see it, it sends me into such a rage that I whip around him, cutting him off while making a face at him or other such juvenile behavior. It just pisses me off that someone has that on their truck. It makes me want to letter a big sign that says "FAT CHICKS DON'T WANT DIRTY REDNECKS ANYWAY!" or something. Not that I have anything against rednecks, but he's pretty scummy looking. It just really bothers me.

My question is- would this piss anyone else off as much as me? Or am I just a psycho biatch?


----------



## one2one (Jan 23, 2012)

No, you're not the only one. I used to see the same bumper sticker on a pick-up truck on my way to work, too. It made me flaming mad, until I realized that the sad, sick world that man lived in was his own special punishment. That didn't stop me from thinking, "Thanks for the heads up, [insert expletive here]", while I mentally reviewed all my plush attributes and counted each one as his loss.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jan 23, 2012)

I completely get where you're coming from. I saw a truck with that sticker once in a parking lot and had some fantasies about keying that sucker. 
Anyway, please come up with some way to make it a joke or something because when you get mad at someone like that, it just hurts YOU. Maybe tell yourself: Oh, it's so nice when the assholes self-identify like that. It saves me the time from having to interact with those beasts. Of course, as I type this I'm imagining saying it like the queen of England, and I think that helps.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 24, 2012)

No worries....DB's like him have ahem "Confidence issues" and don't like all women...not just us fat ones. And any woman who would have him, with a sticker like that - well....yeah...she's a real catch. 

But, it still doesn't make you want to punch him in the bleep any less...hopefully this will make you giggle...

http://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/demotivational-posters-dick-punch.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 24, 2012)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> No worries....DB's like him have ahem "Confidence issues" and don't like all women...not just us fat ones. And any woman who would have him, with a sticker like that - well....yeah...she's a real catch.
> 
> But, it still doesn't make you want to punch him in the dick any less...
> 
> http://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/demotivational-posters-dick-punch.jpg


reposted for TRUTH

Any woman who would be with him, I can't imagine would have any real self-love herself. Those men don't like women. They may be attracted to women, and want sex with women but at heart, they don't like them and often fear them and that's masked as hatred.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 24, 2012)

No, they make me furious too. Always have.

It's so blanket, and so eliminationist. Like: you don't make my dick hard, and you shouldn't exist. There are too many of you, and I'd like you all to disappear.

What's not to find offensive?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 24, 2012)

Your reaction of anger is completely COMPLETELY justified. I would be pissed off too, and would really want him to know what an ass he is and for him to feel like the small little weasel that he is.

At the same time, I also agree with Dr. Feelgood that sinking to that level of douchebaggery wouldn't solve anything. Enjoying your life as the fabulous fat chick that you are is a big enough middle finger to that ignorant jackass.


----------



## butch (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw a sticker on a truck parked behind a firehouse that said something to the effect of "My truck tires are so big because fat girls can't jump." Not only did it piss me off for the reasons mentioned in this thread, it pissed me off because it was on the truck of a guy who is invested in keeping us safe, and if he has this kind of attitude, would he be as diligent in saving my life in a fire as he would for people he didn't seek to dehumanize. Plus, this was in DC, and DC fire and rescue has a record for being insensitive to those they deem 'less than;' an insensitivity that has allowed people to die.

What I do to reclaim my own humanity when I see those sorts of stickers (this also works on those tacky 'Calvin peeing' window decals) is to remind myself that these stickers are simply warning the populance that the car owners are immature, ignorant, and insecure, so that we can all stay clear of them. Think of these stickers as a public service announcement about douchebags.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 24, 2012)

butch said:


> I saw a sticker on a truck parked behind a firehouse that said something to the effect of "My truck tires are so big because fat girls can't jump." Not only did it piss me off for the reasons mentioned in this thread, it pissed me off because it was on the truck of a guy who is invested in keeping us safe, and if he has this kind of attitude, would he be as diligent in saving my life in a fire as he would for people he didn't seek to dehumanize. Plus, this was in DC, and DC fire and rescue has a record for being insensitive to those they deem 'less than;' an insensitivity that has allowed people to die.
> 
> What I do to reclaim my own humanity when I see those sorts of stickers (this also works on those tacky 'Calvin peeing' window decals) is to remind myself that these stickers are simply warning the populance that the car owners are immature, ignorant, and insecure, so that we can all stay clear of them. Think of these stickers as a public service announcement about douchebags.



There was a thread about this bumper sticker I believe. I was with my niece and we spotted a douche with this bumper sticker. We kept acting like we were trying to jump, but just couldn't... I always find humor is the best form of attack.


So instead of making a bumper sticker about fat chicks not wanting dirty rednecks I would just drive by him and make the fake phone sign and gesture "Call Me".


----------



## lottapounds (Jan 24, 2012)

I am sure there are some fat ladies who prefer the company of dirty rednecks, so your bumper sticker might be inaccurate  He is just another miserable idiot conditioned to think fat people are not attractive, and will never know the love of a warm squishy body. You should pity him, really.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2012)

Micara said:


> Every day on the way to work, I see this truck that has huge stickers across the back windows that say "NO FAT CHICKS". Every time I see it, it sends me into such a rage that I whip around him, cutting him off while making a face at him or other such juvenile behavior. It just pisses me off that someone has that on their truck. It makes me want to letter a big sign that says "FAT CHICKS DON'T WANT DIRTY REDNECKS ANYWAY!" or something. Not that I have anything against rednecks, but he's pretty scummy looking. It just really bothers me.
> 
> My question is- would this piss anyone else off as much as me? Or am I just a psycho biatch?



Have at it!!

http://www.bumpersticker.com/

I have used them...you can make it say WHATEVER YOU WANT!! :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 24, 2012)

Best possible response would be to put an "I &#9829;" sticker over the "NO." 

(Didn't somebody do that once? I also remember people putting a sticker with an image of a screw over the "I &#9829;" in "I &#9829; MY DOG.")


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 24, 2012)

I saw one once that said, "Don't trust FAT doctors!" on the back of a huge Ford F-350. I passed him to get a good look at the jerk's face... then I calmed down. Got my blood boiling for a good few minutes as I was speeding down the highway, though.

But, as someone who is going into medicine, it's a legitimate fear of mine that my patients won't trust me because I don't "look" healthy. I guess I'll just have to compensate by being kind, patient, intelligent and informative. No matter the patient. Even douches like that guy.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't get bumper stickers, period. They're drive-by, passive argument starters most of the time, and I'm not sure society needs more of that. [Although I do like plenty of humorous bumper sticker sayings like, "Fat people are harder to kidnap."]

The first time I saw the "No Fat Chicks" sticker was actually 20+ years ago in high school. A thin cute guy who would sometimes stop over at my house as he was out skateboarding was talking with me and a thin cute neighbor boy who was also in our class. Mind you, I'm like size 18 at this point. Had a bit of an ongoing flirtation with neighbor boy who was also captain of our football team. I looked down at first cute boy's skateboard and saw the "No Fat Chicks" sticker and just stared at it. He saw me looking and very sheepishly said, "No offense." I couldn't wrap my head around someone being my friend and posting something that was so categorically dismissive of someone like me.

I remember sitting in a pub in England one time, enjoying a beautiful summer evening out after a drive in the country and looking down at a Fosters "No Big Birds" beer mat. :| Seriously? Can we not get away from it?

Idiots who have to emphasize their preferences, particularly in an offensive way, are like the homophobes and others who hate based on dehumanizing categorizations. I pity them for their insecurities that don't allow them to enjoy the variety of people on this earth as human beings, even if they only find a segment of them sexually desirable. And I agree with the others here who appreciate them giving me fair warning to stay far away from them.


----------



## larousse (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess this must depend a lot on location because I've never seen a "NO FAT CHICKS" bumper sticker and I don't think it would cause rage, just more disdain/pity for the douche who would actually buy that.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 3, 2012)

I live in a town surrounded by refineries and big loud rednecks who drive big loud pickup trucks. I roll my eyes constantly at the selection of bumper stickers I see. I've seen the "No Fat Chicks" one before. But the current trend seems to be for ones that say "ditch the bitch, let's go fishing" or hunting or random other variations on the same theme. LOTS of hostile political stickers too. And of course Calvin taking a whizz on all kinds of stuff. 

Tracy


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 4, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> I live in a town surrounded by refineries and big loud rednecks who drive big loud pickup trucks. I roll my eyes constantly at the selection of bumper stickers I see. I've seen the "No Fat Chicks" one before. But the current trend seems to be for ones that say "ditch the bitch, let's go fishing" or hunting or random other variations on the same theme. LOTS of hostile political stickers too. And of course Calvin taking a whizz on all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Tracy



I live in Pittsburgh and I see that kind of stuff all the time... If I road raged at every offensive political bumper sticker I saw I'd have a brain aneurysm.


----------



## Hathor (Mar 27, 2012)

It's justified. However, I feel satisfied in knowing that a real woman, skinny or fat, would not like a jerk like that who can't appreciate women of all sizes. Going after a certain size really limits his happiness in finding a mate. So he's the one with egg on his face.


----------



## b0nnie (Mar 27, 2012)

It doesn't bother me, I guess I just view the "No Fat Chicks" thing as a heads up on their preferences, an immature way of putting it out there, but someone who chooses to put that type of thing on their car isn't going to be mature. I think they should just put what they do like instead of what they don't; like a car I saw that had a decal on its back windshield window that said "Me Gusatan Las Gorditas" (Spanish for: I Like Fat Girls), saying what you like doesn't need to done by pointing out what you don't like.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 27, 2012)

"NO FAT CHICKS" is not just about preference. As I see it.

I'm not buying the idea these stickers originate in a desire to say "I only like skinny chicks." They betray more than that. It's less about liking skinny chicks and more about not liking fat chicks, which isn't really a preference at all. It's more like: Fat chicks shouldn't exist. No fat chicks, period. Otherwise, why the frik put it on a bumper sticker like that? Why not say "No fat chicks in this car" or something like that (like the big tires sticker)? When those stickers surfaced 25 years ago (? more?)--when the idea of preferring a fat partner was maybe (?) less well-known than it is now--that's what I thought and I still see it that like that. I think they're too absolute, too eliminationist, too blanket, to be viewed any other way. 

Try it with other adjectives: No differently-abled chicks; no old chicks; no black chicks; no foreign-born chicks; no Spanish-speaking chicks. It's one of those arguments that betrays, at its core, a desire to eliminate the thing in question. 

I am pretty much fine with interpreting a three-word bumper sticker like this, btw.  Fuck em.

Query: I always imagine it's a man with this on their car. Has anyone run into any women with it?


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 29, 2012)

The other day, some guy in a sports car was blowing kisses at me and he was quite cute. He pulled up ahead at a light and had a 'no fat chicks' decal on the corner of the rear window and I was stumped. Was it not his car? Did he not know he was flirting with a fat chick?


----------



## Lizzie (May 1, 2012)

Micara said:


> Every day on the way to work, I see this truck that has huge stickers across the back windows that say "NO FAT CHICKS". Every time I see it, it sends me into such a rage that I whip around him, cutting him off while making a face at him or other such juvenile behavior. It just pisses me off that someone has that on their truck. It makes me want to letter a big sign that says "FAT CHICKS DON'T WANT DIRTY REDNECKS ANYWAY!" or something. Not that I have anything against rednecks, but he's pretty scummy looking. It just really bothers me.
> 
> My question is- would this piss anyone else off as much as me? Or am I just a psycho biatch?



I was enraged the first time I saw one. Now I make it a point to smile at the driver. After all, most toxic people aren't kind enough to provide their own warning labels.


----------



## Aqua (May 6, 2012)

I definitely think there is nothing wrong with you for getting so upset at that sticker. I would be upset too, especially if I saw that idiot more than once. I like what some of the posters had to say about it though, it's nice that guys like that advertise how pathetic they are upfront so most women don't have to find out after a date with them. I am passive agressive myself so I usually don't say anything but brood on it for a while and that isn't good for anyone.

I've been lucky not to have a lot of rude comments about my weight over the years (I try to be extra nice up front so they don't even have a chance to think of one) but one night at my friends house this drunk neighbor that was over there turned to me when I walked in the room and said "wow you're fat!". Oh my god it was mortifying. It was worse because everyone else in the room was friends with me except this guy and I just hated those friends seeing that. I spent the next 2 weeks brooding over how I could maim him but of course I'm just not that violent. I did finally speak up a few weeks later when he was drunk again in our house this time and I pretty forcibly kicked him out and pushed him down the stairwell while yelling at him for being a drunk fuck >>

He wasn't hurt but I did feel a bit better after. I will say after all of that I think the best way to deal with idiots like that is just to smile and ignore them. It is the hardest thing in the world but then you don't bring their ignorance and hatred into your life any longer than you have to.


----------



## AuntHen (May 7, 2012)

Aqua said:


> I definitely think there is nothing wrong with you for getting so upset at that sticker. I would be upset too, especially if I saw that idiot more than once. I like what some of the posters had to say about it though, it's nice that guys like that advertise how pathetic they are upfront so most women don't have to find out after a date with them. I am passive agressive myself so I usually don't say anything but brood on it for a while and that isn't good for anyone.
> 
> I've been lucky not to have a lot of rude comments about my weight over the years (I try to be extra nice up front so they don't even have a chance to think of one) but one night at my friends house this drunk neighbor that was over there turned to me when I walked in the room and said "wow you're fat!". Oh my god it was mortifying. It was worse because everyone else in the room was friends with me except this guy and I just hated those friends seeing that. I spent the next 2 weeks brooding over how I could maim him but of course I'm just not that violent. I did finally speak up a few weeks later when he was drunk again in our house this time and I pretty forcibly kicked him out and pushed him down the stairwell while yelling at him for being a drunk fuck >>
> 
> He wasn't hurt but I did feel a bit better after. I will say after all of that I think the best way to deal with idiots like that is just to smile and ignore them. It is the hardest thing in the world but then you don't bring their ignorance and hatred into your life any longer than you have to.



I can understand your reaction at a time in my life where I thought the "f" word was the worst thing in the world to be called but now I embrace it.

The other day while I was on a walk, some guys yelled out of their car "heyyyyyyyyyyyyy you fat." (yes *you*.. not your haha). There was no animosity in their voices and whether it was meant to insult me... maybe but I am not sure. However, my internal reaction was "yeah! that's right"!! I mean... I am. And *they *are the ones who took their time and energy to tell the world. 

I tell my students all the time that I am fat and/or chubby. I do it with a positive attitude and no shame. At first they were shocked and they tried that false "no you're not" with me but I tell them right back "yes I am and it's all good and everyone is different blah blah blah..." 

Even if people are insulting you, I think if you throw it back at them in a way that shows that you have no shame about it, they may just be surprised and silenced at your reaction. My students always smile and have no further comments when I happily tell I am indeed a fatty. Everyone may not react this way but I love knowing they can't hurt me with it anymore


----------



## MissAshley (May 8, 2012)

There are a lot of shirts and stickers I see that are just degrading to women in general, like 'I have a dick so I make the rules.' A part of me is super pissed when I see these things, but a part of me feels like I just need to lighten up.


----------



## AuntHen (May 15, 2012)

butch said:


> I saw a sticker on a truck parked behind a firehouse that said something to the effect of "My truck tires are so big because fat girls can't jump." Not only did it piss me off for the reasons mentioned in this thread, it pissed me off because it was on the truck of a guy who is invested in keeping us safe, and if he has this kind of attitude, would he be as diligent in saving my life in a fire as he would for people he didn't seek to dehumanize. Plus, this was in DC, and DC fire and rescue has a record for being insensitive to those they deem 'less than;' an insensitivity that has allowed people to die.
> 
> What I do to reclaim my own humanity when I see those sorts of stickers (this also works on those tacky 'Calvin peeing' window decals) is to remind myself that *these stickers are simply warning the populance that the car owners are immature, ignorant, and insecure, so that we can all stay clear of them. * Think of these stickers as a public service announcement about douchebags.



I totally agree. We actually should be grateful for the heads-up!


----------



## Lizzie (May 16, 2012)

MissAshley said:


> There are a lot of shirts and stickers I see that are just degrading to women in general, like 'I have a dick so I make the rules.'



I was really hoping that was just an example, and didn't actually exist in real life. A quick Google search shows my hope was in vain. "I have a dick so I make the rules"??!! :shocked:


----------



## sarahreign (May 20, 2012)

Maybe hes just pissed he cant get laid, even by us fat chick because were oh so despirate..*sarcasm about the despirate part*


----------



## prplecat (May 26, 2012)

Can you imagine the reactions if a woman had a bumper sticker that said "No short dicks"?


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2012)

prplecat said:


> Can you imagine the reactions if a woman had a bumper sticker that said "No short dicks"?



I am so tempted...just to see the reaction.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 27, 2012)

prplecat said:


> Can you imagine the reactions if a woman had a bumper sticker that said "No short dicks"?



Ahh, but you know the old joke, right? Women are bad at math because men keep telling them that this |-------------------------------------| is 8 inches.

[Actually, I don't think women are bad at math, but I've had the men who lied about both height and length. I'm wondering how they didn't think I'd find out if things progressed they way they wanted, which was the reason for the lie in the first place. ]


----------



## Nessie0812 (Dec 28, 2012)

How bothered I am tend to depend on mood that day. There have been times when I've laughed and gone, "Like I'd want to ride a guy with that as his ride?" Then there have been other days when I've been disgusted; these times however are more at the fact that women in general can be treated this way, just not me personally. 
Bumper stickers like that just don't have a rhythm or reason. Who knows, maybe its from the jerk who owned the car before?


----------



## PrettyOne1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ugh..I remember I went to a battery shop to get a new battery for my car and a truck was parked in the employee parking lot with a "no fat chicks" sticker on it. I didn't know which guy it was, there were 3 different ones working there. I know I kept kinda looking like "which one is the fatty hater? Is it this guy helping me?" Dickheads. Way to alienate customers too. :-/


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 29, 2012)

PrettyOne1 said:


> Ugh..I remember I went to a battery shop to get a new battery for my car and a truck was parked in the employee parking lot with a "no fat chicks" sticker on it.



You're in Washington... This wouldn't be near the Kent/Auburnish area would it??? I know a jackass who had a low rider truck with a "No Fat Chicks" sticker, and another that said, "Fat Chicks Make My Tail Drag"...

Ironic thing... this fucker was about 380 himself. Short fat guy.


----------



## PrettyOne1 (Dec 29, 2012)

OMG what an ass! lol and no, it was when I was living in Oregon still haha but now I know to keep an eye out in Kent/Auburn


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

prplecat said:


> Can you imagine the reactions if a woman had a bumper sticker that said "No short dicks"?



lolololol...

When reading most of the posts mentioning that many of the stickers were on "trucks"...the whole "compensating" for something else thought came to mind


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 5, 2013)

lol!!! love that ^^^^^


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 5, 2013)

This afternoon, I saw an " I (heart) fat girls" sticker on a motorscooter. 

Perhaps that whole compensation thing works in the other direction too...


----------



## Piink (Mar 19, 2013)

I've always wanted a sticker that says "Fat's where it's at" ... :wubu: 

I've seen a few of the stickers that take a jab at fat girls ... Like the "fat girls can't jump" ... Little did they know I grew up driving big trucks. This fatty knows how to get up in a rig!! lol 

And the "No Fat Chicks" ... I knew someone who had this one their truck. I was friends with his sister, who was fat, as was his mother! Bet they were proud! :doh:


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 24, 2013)

* Those stickers are awful! It is like being fat is the last prejudice where certain people believe, stupidly, it is OK to voice a disapproving opinion when they should keep their opinions to themselves! We would never do this in regards to race, sexism, sexuality, religion etc but someone somewhere thinks it's acceptable to air a sh*tty and incorrect opinion to try to make another innocent human being feel bad about themselves. These people are toxic but heaven forbid someone should target the "soft spot" they have... It's all tiaras and tantrums on the other foot.

These people are blind to the beauty in everyone and that is their loss NOT ours  xXx*


----------

